# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Protest tegen alsmaar verschralende zorg!

## muurgedicht

Ben je ook zo verontwaardigd over de alsmaar stijgende zorgkosten? Meer betalen voor minder zorg? Deze site roept u op actie te ondernemen en een petitie te ondertekenen. Een tegengeluid dat we zo niet langer door kunnen gaan!

Ik vond het het vermelden meer dan waard!

Ga naar www.zorgprotest.nl en onderteken de petitie!

Groetjes,
Myrthe

----------

